# Instabilidade - Ultima semana de Março 2019



## rafathunderstorm (9 Abr 2019 às 11:01)

Partilho aqui convosco um breve video da minha caçada nos dias de instabilidade 30, 31 Março e 1 Abril pelo interior.
Mais alguem registou algo?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Abr 2019 às 12:07)

Belíssimas imagens!


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Abr 2019 às 12:19)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Partilho aqui convosco um breve video da minha caçada nos dias de instabilidade 30, 31 Março e 1 Abril pelo interior.
> Mais alguem registou algo?


Muito bom!


----------



## RStorm (9 Abr 2019 às 12:54)

Fantástica reportagem! Parabéns


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Abr 2019 às 15:30)

Muito bom! Parabéns.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (9 Abr 2019 às 17:03)

Obrigada a todos  e que venha mais animação!


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Abr 2019 às 17:14)

Parabéns pelo vídeo, excelentes registos!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Abr 2019 às 17:14)

Registos muito bons , obrigado pela partilha


----------

